# EXPLODING BOW CASE! Caught on film!



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

That's the best damn advertisement I ever saw!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

that made me check out their website!.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

once again a great case but made for hunting bows basically.

41" lg.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

haha thats awsome.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

that is a very tough case


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Boy you sure are doing a lot of advertising right out of the gate. You might want to contact the site admins for advertising rates.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

How much are they??? I want one!!!

And are yall offering an AT member discount?


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

lol now was all that necessary?? kinda fun to watch though!


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

??? thye should have made a deal with the closest zoo, left the case locked in a gorilla cage for a week.this would give a far more realistic depiction of what gun/bow cases go through when traveling.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

*Jihad*

Thats what I want the next hunting trip I take to Afganastan. It could handle an IEDukey:


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

That looked like too much fun!! I watched all the videos. That's for sure the case to get if you're spooked about air travel with your bow. I made a case once for my surf rod out of thick walled Schedule 80 PVC pipe and when it arrived, it was crushed flat and my rod ruined. I wouldn't dream of flying anywhere with my bow unless it was in this case.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a tough case...I watched more of the videos and I'm impressed.


----------



## Tom2008 (Jan 9, 2006)

Has to be the toughest case I've ever seen. I'm very impressed and may consider one of their cases some day.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm impressed. 

Let me know when it comes in black or anything except orange and definitely not camo. 

Never fly with anything obvious hunting when checking it onto a plane.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

2:08


"secret identity" FAIL :shade:


----------



## Pole Mountain (Oct 7, 2009)

Kill Shill said:


> ??? thye should have made a deal with the closest zoo, left the case locked in a gorilla cage for a week.this would give a far more realistic depiction of what gun/bow cases go through when traveling.


We tryed. The closest zoo is in San Francisco. They wouldn't let us in w/ our bows (probably because of what happened the last time we took our bows to the SF zoo This isn't a gorilla, but it's close enough for our kinda filming-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOnRGKbNnqs


----------



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

price? 

I love the design


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

I do know 1 thing, I don't want you after me with a bat....this guy don't quit


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

In would like to see the case blown with the charge against the sides of the case where the halves come together. It is a great case, but the narrower bottom gets less of the blast and so does the latch. 

However, it still looks like one of the strongest cases I know of.

Automan


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

If you could put a motor in it and add some tires that would be an armored vehicle.


----------



## craigos (Aug 29, 2005)

*Target bows*

Wish Pole Mountain build like a 45" case to fit my 42-43" axle to axle target bows in then we are talking.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Now thats truth in advertising!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

thats good stuff right there. any news on price???? this hard case doesnt looks a bulky as most. i like that.


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

No doubt the case is strong and would probably stand up to most of what would be thrown at it under everyday conditions, but you gotta love all the "cut aways" between the blasts and the actual opening of the case to show the bow inside undamaged. Why not one fluid shot there?


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

That BAD A**, How much and what other colors? Maybe Black?


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

thats funny, thats how you do a impact resistance test.... now how it relates to what we would typically experience "in the field" im not sure, but its nice to see you're making sure everything works as expected. 

I can see your tagline.... BLAST PROOF!


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

Kill Shill said:


> ??? thye should have made a deal with the closest zoo, left the case locked in a gorilla cage for a week.this would give a far more realistic depiction of what gun/bow cases go through when traveling.


I work for a airline and don't find anything 
funny about that comment! *LOL* :teeth:


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*whoo*

that is one tough motha. wonder what price range is.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

MudRunner2005 said:


> How much are they??? I want one!!!
> 
> And are yall offering an AT member discount?





J3100 said:


> price?
> 
> I love the design


The website states 260 bucks. I like the design but that color is too obvious. It looks like a great investment for protecting my gear. If it was in brown or black i would have ordered one. :darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

looks cool:darkbeer:


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

:chortle:


CutTheLoop said:


> 2:08
> 
> 
> "secret identity" FAIL :shade:


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

I cannot believe people are even questioning what they just saw, or asking for it to be blown up "differently". My god, folks....that case just took a blast charge and got the holy loving hell beat out of it by a big guy with a bat without any kind of failure. 

I want one.


----------



## haus (Dec 22, 2009)

:suspiciou 

If you need a blast proof case for your bow then tell me where you hunt! 
because I don't ever want to go there.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

looks rugged! but I agree with needing another color, nothing says "beat me up" to the air people like something that looks rugged and obviousukey:


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Lmao!!*

Yep....I happen top know those crazy California ********....They are hardcore bowhunters and make top notch gear! Darrel...love the vids my friend!! Lookin forward to seein the case up close!

PUG


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

NE1C_my_arrow said:


> No doubt the case is strong and would probably stand up to most of what would be thrown at it under everyday conditions, but you gotta love all the "cut aways" between the blasts and the actual opening of the case to show the bow inside undamaged. Why not one fluid shot there?


I thought that as well, especially the one where it rolled down the hill. No need for a cutaway there. 

regardless the case is tough. what kind of retention system does it have internally? Even though the case is tough, i don't want my bow rattling around in init!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

looks like another 15lb case to hold a 4 pound bow.


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

NE1C_my_arrow said:


> No doubt the case is strong and would probably stand up to most of what would be thrown at it under everyday conditions, but you gotta love all the "cut aways" between the blasts and the actual opening of the case to show the bow inside undamaged. Why not one fluid shot there?


My thoughts exactly. Show me a group with the bow at twenty yards then put it in the case and show it off by blowin it up and throwin it down the hill then takw the bow outta the case and shoot the twenty yard group in one uncut peice of film......

The case is great and the advertiseing ideas are amazing, but you invite suspicion with cutted film....


----------



## Blood Bath2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

Color me impressed. May be getting one. Considering how the airlines treat luggage you will need a case that can take that kind of damage when you fly:thumbs_up


----------



## Pole Mountain (Oct 7, 2009)

Waknstak6 said:


> My thoughts exactly. Show me a group with the bow at twenty yards then put it in the case and show it off by blowin it up and throwin it down the hill then takw the bow outta the case and shoot the twenty yard group in one uncut peice of film......
> 
> The case is great and the advertiseing ideas are amazing, but you invite suspicion with cutted film....


You're right that is a great idea. Unfortunately I don't think Jedediah can shoot a group at 20 yds. We'll work on it for you though.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i too liked the explosive video.

like a couple have expressed, i'd like to see a model for the tournament shooters who really do need something that tough. maybe a little wider so they can get their arrow case, quiver, stabs and binos in there and still have the peace of mind the case gives. keep in mind a majority of the serious tourny bows are in the 45"-46" overall length range.

maybe offering accessories like an arrow case and bino case that fit and can be locked into the case while still maximizing bow protection.

another idea for the 'accessory' storage would be to make access door a little larger/longer to hold the extras while isolating the bow.

make a model a little wider for two bows and with the added storage capacity in the lid.

maybe a model that rolls like a brownell case with the same 'top load' format you have now. add a couple of d-rings for bungee cords/straps so that an airline traveller can use it as a luggage cart too.

i like the hard sides so one can use a stencil and paint his name on the case so the airlines can not doubt who it belongs to when it goes missing.

other than the 'small' size limits, that is a nice looking and performing case. y'all did your homework with this one.


anyways, thats my take on things. and again, you guys did do a nice job with the case.


----------

